# Fusion Amp/ BT Setup



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking at installing this Fusion amp inside my center console paired with the Fusion BT100 Bluetooth receiver.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_917AM702/FUSION-MS-AM702.html

This eliminates the need for a bulky head unit and will be powering two JL audio 6.5" speakers.

I talked to a guy in town and he said once your phone it synced it turns the unit on and once it has no signal it turns off using no battery power.

Anyone running this unit??

Feed back?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

The BT100 is a good little BT receiver. That fusion amp doesn't put out much power at all, and with it you'll only be getting about 25% of the JL6.5's potential output. The fusion amp is only capable of 20 watts rms at 4 ohms...those peakers are made to handle 75w RMS.

If you are going to spend the money on JL's, get an amp that will adequately power them. I promise having decent power to those speakers will be the difference between you loving them or hating them.

Lastly, you may want to check out Wetsounds SW650 6.5" speakers. I believe they are a bit cheaper (I can get them around Houston for about $225 a pair). The you can take the money you saved and buy an amp capable of 100wx2 at 4 ohms.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Whiskey, you're my dude! When i was in high school and thought I was a really cool guy, all I knew is that i needed the biggest loudest subs and a powerful amp and the rest didn't matter. I wound up with 2 JL W7s with a 2000watt amp. Now that I actually want to hear the music I've used what you said and have found a perfect match for Wet Sounds SW65i speakers with a JBL MA6002 amp that are both 60 watt at 4 ohms.

Would you recommend the JL Audio Bluetooth Receiver over the Fusion? That's saved in my cart now and I just want to make sure i've got the Best thing.

Adam from ECC didn't seem to be a fan of the Sonic Hub so I went away from that.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Whiskey, you're my dude! When i was in high school and thought I was a really cool guy, all I knew is that i needed the biggest loudest subs and a powerful amp and the rest didn't matter. I wound up with 2 JL W7s with a 2000watt amp. Now that I actually want to hear the music I've used what you said and have found a perfect match for Wet Sounds SW65i speakers with a JBL MA6002 amp that are both 60 watt at 4 ohms.
> 
> Would you recommend the JL Audio Bluetooth Receiver over the Fusion? That's saved in my cart now and I just want to make sure i've got the Best thing.
> 
> Adam from ECC didn't seem to be a fan of the Sonic Hub so I went away from that.


I think JL's bluetooth receiver is the best. With the fusion dongle (who came up with that word?!) you HAVE to control it with the phone, and that sucks sometimes if you want to put your phone away. The JL receiver looks good, works good, and allows you to control it while your phone is stowed.

You need to hurry up and get your EC built and start posting some pics, bro. Getting tired of waiting around on you.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Supposed to go in the mold next week. I can't freaking wait!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I already pulled the trigger on the JL's MX650's got them for 199$ shipped. Got the fusion amp and BT receiver for only $124 together. It'll have enough power to get me a little sound I want don't need anything crazy and storage is minimum in my CC. Plan on working all the volume and track changing from my phone anyways so it should be fine.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I already pulled the trigger on the JL's MX650's got them for 199$ shipped. Got the fusion amp and BT receiver for only $124 together. It'll have enough power to get me a little sound I want don't need anything crazy and storage is minimum in my CC. Plan on working all the volume and track changing from my phone anyways so it should be fine.


That's a good price on all the gear. Enjoy!!


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I have been impressed with the fusion bt100 dongle. Only thing you might want is an amp with some output controls. Seems to lose some eq settings of a regular headunit. Great range around the boat though.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked it all up and it sounds great. Bunch of power for that little amp!


----------

